# Need info on a Savoy ZX100 BMX bike



## Slick4d4d (May 24, 2021)

Here's an oddball for you guys a Savoy ZX 100 BMX bike. I haven't been able to find much on this bike online so I hope you can help and let me know when it was made and if it is something special or not.


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jul 1, 2021)

Likely just an obscure Chinese department store bike from the late 80s. I’ve come across a handful throughout the years. I think they were kind of knockoffs of the huffy sigma. Too bad you are missing the front hubcaps. No matter what 80s stuff you can usually find a buyer if it’s complete and in general pretty good shape. I had a super z 3000 very similar with the hubcaps and I got $350 for it but it was very complete and pretty nice shape. Yours having missing hubcaps and chain guard you might be better off parting out on eBay since it does seem to be fairly unique with its patterns etc


----------



## Slick4d4d (Jul 2, 2021)

1937Zenith said:


> Likely just an obscure Chinese department store bike from the late 80s. I’ve come across a handful throughout the years. I think they were kind of knockoffs of the huffy sigma. Too bad you are missing the front hubcaps. No matter what 80s stuff you can usually find a buyer if it’s complete and in general pretty good shape. I had a super z 3000 very similar with the hubcaps and I got $350 for it but it was very complete and pretty nice shape. Yours having missing hubcaps and chain guard you might be better off parting out on eBay since it does seem to be fairly unique with its patterns etc



Do you have any pictures of your bike?


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jul 5, 2021)

Slick4d4d said:


> Do you have any pictures of your bike?



Yeah here’s 2 pics I still have of my bike


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jul 5, 2021)

Slick4d4d said:


> Do you have any pictures of your bike?



Also here are a couple of a huffy vortex I had too just for the hell of it haha. I ended up selling it for $500


----------

